# eheim ecco impeller noise



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

hey guys so i got this used, it worked perfect on purchace, now i washed the impeller, pulled it out rubbed some slime off and its kinda got a rumble to it now.

could the slime kind of stop it from rumbleing? ive seen some tutorials of people putting Vaseline to stop it?

any ideas?

and before you say air, its not air.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

If the shaft is not grooved or worn and the impeller is in one piece, the the intake is restricted or blocked. 

Failing that bio films like the slime you cleaned off actually serve as a lubricant for moving parts in any filter, so often the grow quiter with time. You could use a little Vaseline on the impeller magnet, nothing else though. Be sure to only use a little.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

ya im starting to think its just lack of biofilm, i just left it since yesterday and it seems to be noticeably quieter, i dont think anything is clogging the intake as i just cleaned all the media and the hose has no kinks or anything like that.

i think it just might needs to rebuild its biofilm, worse comes to worse ill get a new shaft.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can also apply a grease to the contact points. In fact, Eheim supplies this grease for all your hose ends and connections and I'm quite sure the impellers have some of this same stuff on it. I think its just silicone based grease.


----------

